# TUNNIA BREED - A Pearl in Pigeon Breeds of Sub Continent



## abkhan

TUNNIA BREED.














Tunnia breed is famous breed of pigeons.

It is also among the thread of those exceptional pigeon breeds which hail from Sialkot City - PAKISTAN. 
This breed was developed by Late Hans Raj back in 1940's.


Many people also think that tunnia pigeons came into Pakistan through the Kashmir gateway.
It’s always been a debate that whether their origin is India or Pakistan. 











The name (tunnia) is a derivation from an eye of tunia parrot. They have similar eye color.


These pigeons are some of the most lovely and elegant pigeon breed around today,
but pigeons are found very less in purity or originality today. 
This breed is very old breed of sub continental pigeons.






Today in India, few of these beautiful original Tunnia pigeons are at Ustad Dalbir Singh’s loft.










I came to know about this fact from a friend,when he visited Ustad Dalbir jee on his visit to Delhi.
He shared their picture with me and its feather were a treat to watch. Picture is shown below.









These pigeons reached Ustad Dilbir jee through Lala Hans Raj late.


In Pakistan, tunnia pigeons are scarcely found at some renowned lofts. 


Most of them are in Sialkot- Pakistan. 
I was lucky enough to see some pure tunnia pigeons at Haji shahid loft. 
He has maintained those pigeons at his home for more than 50 years now. 


The most amazing thing about these pigeons is their ability to fly exceptionally well in damp conditions. 
And they are undoubted Master breeder pigeons.

Their cross with any other good bloodline makes sure that the new generation of pigeons
Fly good, look better and maintain good blood. 


Genius fanciers have applied their bloodline in their own home breeds because they are very intelligent pigeons. 


Their cross with kasoori, dabb waly or kasoori jaeldaar and weshi pigeons give so beautiful eye in the next generation that its indescribable. 


To find a pure breed Tunnia pigeon, a fancier will have to look for these different aspects.



1. Broad chest, less meat on shoulders



2. Body shape looks like a boat. 



3. Jorr should feel like one piece.



4. Their beak Must be light bluish in color. 
Originally giving a pinkish bluish color.



5. Color of its nails may come in waxy look. 
But they should be dry in feeling.



6. Eye color is skyish blue full of grains. 


7. Lid should look bit broader and a ring in blackish brownish color
around the lid.



I do hope that dear members will learn about this breed from the limited information

I have tried to share with all brothers.


THANKS ALL

AGHA BELAL KHAN​


----------



## sreeshs

Do you have a picture of the same ?


----------



## abkhan

Im sorry, i was unable to attach pictures earlier. please give me 10 minutes, 
and I'll post pictures in the Above Thread now.

thanks


----------



## abkhan

Post DONE, 
please refer above for the pictures.
thanks  
Enjoy Reading


----------



## boneyrajan.k

Wow,thanks for sharing friend,it was a treat to watch this bird...


----------



## doveone52

Amazing breed! I love that you included the history behind the breed.
The elderly gentleman in the photo-if he could pass on just a tiny bit of his knowledge and instincts for pigeons we would all be the wiser!


----------



## abkhan

boneyrajan.k said:


> Wow,thanks for sharing friend,it was a treat to watch this bird...


thanks dear rajan.
I would love to share more info on our subcontinental breeds.

cheers


----------



## abkhan

doveone52 said:


> Amazing breed!
> I love that you included the history behind the breed.
> The elderly gentleman in the photo-if he could pass on just a
> tiny bit of his knowledge and instincts for pigeons we would all
> be the wiser!


well thanks for liking the post dear 'dove one' .
the elderly gentleman has been into this sport for more
than 65 years of his life. He has very rare and extinct Pure
breed Pakistani pigeons at his home loft in India today.
He has a panoramic and vast knowledge on pigeon breeding,
flying and crossing. At this age, he is still keeping care of his 
birds himself. He is a living legend among us today. 

regards


----------



## Sunne

Really nice looking breed, how long does it perform?


----------

